# 2015 Lake Lanier Striper Attack (Thanks to all of You)



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 19, 2015)

The date is set for the 2015 Lake Lanier Striper attack.  This is a fishing trip for folks with disabilities.  We are moving the trip into April this year and it will be April 11 at Little Hall Park.  Please consider letting a disabled person have a great day of fishing with you. We have folks with a wide range of disabilities so any boat type will work.  Of course we always need boats that will accommodate a wheel chair. Pontoons and big CC's work great. But again, any boat type will work.  We are fully insured and everyone envolved is covered. If you are interested in helping out, pm me or email owlhunt@att.net and I will put you on the list.


----------



## geaux-fish (Jan 19, 2015)

Team Geaux Fish on board. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## wncslim (Jan 19, 2015)

Count me in, this is such a great experience so thanks for letting us participate.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks again to Team Geaux (Robert). He always makes the trip from the dead sea and is the first to sign up.




wncslim said:


> Count me in, this is such a great experience so thanks for letting us participate.



Thanks so much. 
Captain James McManus makes the trip from North Carolina to help us out every year!


----------



## NCummins (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't participate, and I can't even catch a striper for myself let alone put someone on fish, but love what you guys are doing.
Holy cow look at that tracked wheel chair!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 20, 2015)

In!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 20, 2015)

NCummins said:


> Can't participate, and I can't even catch a striper for myself let alone put someone on fish, but love what you guys are doing.
> Holy cow look at that tracked wheel chair!



You can still participate. We need a bunch of help on shore helping transfer folks too and from the boats, helping with parking and cooking and serving lunch.



Troutman3000 said:


> In!



Thanks!


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Jan 20, 2015)

I am in....<")))><


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 20, 2015)

Tentative.


----------



## Padderatz (Jan 20, 2015)

We would like to help I am disable myself but would take someone with the help of my son if he is off I have to check with him. If not me and wife will help out anyway we can.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 20, 2015)

Padderatz said:


> We would like to help I am disable myself but would take someone with the help of my son if he is off I have to check with him. If not me and wife will help out anyway we can.



Thanks!  Please pm your name, contact info and what type of boat you have and if you can take a wheel chair.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 21, 2015)

Troutman3000 said:


> In!



Thanks Jason


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 21, 2015)

Nothin but Fish said:


> I am in....<")))><



Thanks Bill!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 21, 2015)

Padderatz said:


> We would like to help I am disable myself but would take someone with the help of my son if he is off I have to check with him. If not me and wife will help out anyway we can.



Thanks!  I have you on the list.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 26, 2015)

ttt


----------



## j_seph (Feb 26, 2015)

As Usual brother, I am in


----------



## FishBuford (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm in!! To all the guys who are thinking about it, it is well worth it!! You will get so much more out of it than you think! I can take 1-2 participants


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks!  

We are at 25 participants right now and only 11 boats.  Please consider helping a disabled person out.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 3, 2015)

ttt


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Mar 3, 2015)

PM sent. Redneck Cruise Ship with 1st mate Crackerdave going to try to be there.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 3, 2015)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> PM sent. Redneck Cruise Ship with 1st mate Crackerdave going to try to be there.



Thanks! Keep em coming


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 6, 2015)

I had to cut off registration at 27. I am only at 15 boats now. Please consider helping out!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 6, 2015)

In, email sent.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 6, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> In, email sent.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 12, 2015)

We are 10 boats short still. Please consider helping out.  You will get more out of the event than the disabled participants.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2015)

Come on guys.....just ten more boats to make this happen for these 28 disabled veterans and citizens of America!

Please help any way you can.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 13, 2015)

I shared via Facebook, but I don't know that many guys in the area with boats that aren't also on here, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

Just FYI, the webpage says this event is closed.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 13, 2015)

I think you already have me counted, but I should let you know I can take 2 on my boat - 19' bay boat.  What will the times be and where can you get live bait over in Gainesville?  (I usually fish the SW part of the lake).  This is a great thing and I'm happy to have a chance to help - gonna need some advice on areas and tactics though.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 13, 2015)

Limitless said:


> I think you already have me counted, but I should let you know I can take 2 on my boat - 19' bay boat.  What will the times be and where can you get live bait over in Gainesville?  (I usually fish the SW part of the lake).  This is a great thing and I'm happy to have a chance to help - gonna need some advice on areas and tactics though.



I will be crewing on a friend's pontoon.Haven't fished Lanier since the seventies,and the weekend boaters kicked up some good waves on the first warm weekend even way back then.Hope we can put the folks on some fish early in the morning before the playboats come out!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 13, 2015)

Limitless said:


> I think you already have me counted, but I should let you know I can take 2 on my boat - 19' bay boat.  What will the times be and where can you get live bait over in Gainesville?  (I usually fish the SW part of the lake).  This is a great thing and I'm happy to have a chance to help - gonna need some advice on areas and tactics though.



We will meet at 6:30 and fish til 3:00.   You can get bait at Oakwood Bait, http://www.oakwoodbait.com/ or Sherry's bait http://www.sherrysbaitandbbq.com/


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 13, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I shared via Facebook, but I don't know that many guys in the area with boats that aren't also on here, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Just FYI, the webpage says this event is closed.



Thanks, I had to close registration until I pick up more boats.  If I can pick up enough boats, I can open it back up.


----------



## bait slasher (Mar 13, 2015)

2 Dozen blue backs will be donated to every Boat Captain like we do every year.
I will put out the word to more boats for you


----------



## Ahab (Mar 14, 2015)

One more boat in! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Mar 14, 2015)

My flight doesn't get back until 10:30 the night before but I will be there. If you haven't counted me please do so.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 14, 2015)

bait slasher said:


> 2 Dozen blue backs will be donated to every Boat Captain like we do every year.
> I will put out the word to more boats for you



Where will you be at 6:30 am ?
It would be great to have some good live bait on board the Redneck Cruise Ship before we start fishing.This will be our first time at this,so I just wanted to know how get this bait.
I know and appreciate the value of fresh native bait!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 14, 2015)

bait slasher said:


> 2 Dozen blue backs will be donated to every Boat Captain like we do every year.
> I will put out the word to more boats for you



Thank You Larry!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 14, 2015)

bait slasher said:


> 2 Dozen blue backs will be donated to every Boat Captain like we do every year.
> I will put out the word to more boats for you





crackerdave said:


> Where will you be at 6:30 am ?
> It would be great to have some good live bait on board the Redneck Cruise Ship before we start fishing.This will be our first time at this,so I just wanted to know how get this bait.
> I know and appreciate the value of fresh native bait!



Oakwood Bait


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 14, 2015)

Nothin but Fish said:


> My flight doesn't get back until 10:30 the night before but I will be there. If you haven't counted me please do so.




Thanks!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 14, 2015)

Ahab said:


> One more boat in! Looking forward to it.



Thanks!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Oakwood Bait



Thanks,Tim.
I will be bringing a check from a member here for you to use as you need.It will be made out to O.W.L.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump for a good cause!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2015)

Ahab said:


> One more boat in! Looking forward to it.





Nothin but Fish said:


> My flight doesn't get back until 10:30 the night before but I will be there. If you haven't counted me please do so.


Thanks guys


----------



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks,Tim.
> I will be bringing a check from a member here for you to use as you need.It will be made out to O.W.L.


Awesome


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2015)

Not too late,boat owners! You can still participate in this event,and there are some on the list of disabled persons who are hoping you will step up and volunteer your boat and they'll be able to come fishin' with us.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 22, 2015)

Are we still short boats Tim?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 23, 2015)

Still short a few.  I would love to pick up enough that I could let a few more participants attend.


----------



## Mikemad (Mar 24, 2015)

Count me in.  I have a fairly big boat. 23 1/2 foot Carolina Skiff. If I take out the 100 gallon vest and put in the 40 gallon I have  lots of room.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 24, 2015)

Mikemad said:


> Count me in.  I have a fairly big boat. 23 1/2 foot Carolina Skiff. If I take out the 100 gallon vest and put in the 40 gallon I have  lots of room.


Super, i am following you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 24, 2015)

Mikemad said:


> Count me in.  I have a fairly big boat. 23 1/2 foot Carolina Skiff. If I take out the 100 gallon vest and put in the 40 gallon I have  lots of room.



Thanks


----------



## geaux-fish (Mar 31, 2015)

Come on striper anglers.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Mar 31, 2015)

Redneck Cruise line has a guide. Thanks to Burton Trout.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks to everyone.  We are set to go now!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 2, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Thanks to everyone.  We are set to go now!



Full field?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2015)

Do you have an address for the launch and meetup place?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 2, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Do you have an address for the launch and meetup place?





			
				OWL Website said:
			
		

> Little Hall Park
> Gainesville GA
> April 11, 2015
> 7am-3pm
> ...



Good info.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 2, 2015)

We now have a place for all 32 disabled participants


----------



## Limitless (Apr 2, 2015)

Super news AF.

BTW, is Little Hall one of the $3 cash ramps??   I just want to be sure I have the right change.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going to Lanier to scout tomorrow afternoon and would welcome some company.  If anyone would like to go in my boat shoot me a PM.


----------



## suuntov (Apr 3, 2015)

Got your phone message...can't do it this year, boat is torn apart ...out of order for the time being.   Next year!


----------



## .25-06 (Apr 6, 2015)

A great cause and a great time for all involved please consider helping out if you can.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 7, 2015)

Y'all Ready?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Y'all Ready?



Yessir, just wondering how it's going to work with OBT opening up at 530, and registration from 6-630. 

I imagine it will be quite the line for bait, and then it's a little ride from there to Hall.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 8, 2015)

How many boats are in ?
I wonder,too,about the logistics of getting bait and launching,but from what I've seen of Mr.Tim Rowe and other OWL members in action,it'll work out fine!


----------



## geaux-fish (Apr 9, 2015)

Lets Go! Going to be a beautiful day <><


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 9, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yessir, just wondering how it's going to work with OBT opening up at 530, and registration from 6-630.
> 
> I imagine it will be quite the line for bait, and then it's a little ride from there to Hall.



Registration is mainly for the participants. As long as I know the boats are coming it is not critical.  As close to  6:30 is good but a little later is ok too. 



crackerdave said:


> How many boats are in ?
> I wonder,too,about the logistics of getting bait and launching,but from what I've seen of Mr.Tim Rowe and other OWL members in action,it'll work out fine!


26 boats.  You will have to pick up bait before coming to little hall park.

Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## donald-f (Apr 9, 2015)

The weather is going to be a lot nicer than last year.
Thank you Arrow Flinger for making it a little later this year!


----------



## Coenen (Apr 9, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Y'all Ready?


 Born ready! Really looking forward to this event.


----------



## wncslim (Apr 9, 2015)

Will be locked and loaded, should be some nice fish caught, it has been really picking up here. Looking forward to meeting some new folks.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 10, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Registration is mainly for the participants. As long as I know the boats are coming it is not critical.  As close to  6:30 is good but a little later is ok too.
> 
> 
> 26 boats.  You will have to pick up bait before coming to little hall park.
> ...



Copy that. 



wncslim said:


> Will be locked and loaded, should be some nice fish caught, it has been really picking up here. Looking forward to meeting some new folks.



Likewise. Safe travels down here.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Apr 11, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!

First off I have to confess that after all of the airport woes for me yesterday continuing through this AM I was not at all looking forward to today. Delays for my return trip from Orlando put me climbing into bed at 3 AM this morning for a whooping 2 hours of sleep before heading to grab the boat and bait. 

Once I arrived at Little Hall Park I was perplexed to see a line at 6:30 AM out into 53. OUCH...like the airport I left at 2 AM!

Once I got into the parking lot and found the OWL group the day started to brighten up.  Tim paired one of my best friends and Co-Captain, Randy Griggs, and I  with our anglers for the day and from the very beginning I was amazed with the Crais story. Seemed John had apparently fallen asleep on his way home from a late shift and ran of the road only to be found by the authorities because his headlights were shining out of the woods. When Johns Dad, Stan, was called he was told to get to the hospital ASAP as John was not long for this world. Even through all of this, 70+ days in a comma and all of th complications John is still with us. Lets just say that I was wide awake all day...even as I share this with GON and I was the one who received the blessing. I had the best time I have had in a long time clowning around and working to get this young man on some action. At the end of the day John and Stan were so grateful yet I was the one blessed in my book.

OWL...hats off to you as an organization and you Sir Tim you are at the top of that list! It takes a small army of folks to pull this off from organization to hosts. There was food donated, bait, and other stuff that I'm sure I don't even know about. All Randy and I did was grab the boat, some rods and bait and take a young man and his father fishing. 

Great day and now off to the shower and fishy dreams....<")))><


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2015)

Bill, you gave John a day to remember. Those smiles are a huge blessing to me and the reason for Outdoors Without Limits.  Thanks so much to all those that made it a great day for all involved.   
Folks, give it a try sometimes and I promise, you will get more out of it than the disabled participants.


----------



## wncslim (Apr 12, 2015)

Good day here too with only a few less complications. Waited in line for bait, then headed out knowing where I was going because my phone had shown me the previous night. Forgot my glasses, couldn't see to reprogram, it sent me way down over Brown's Bridge, I hate being late, have never been late on a guide trip and was freaking out by the time I finally got to Little Hall. Was paired up with Jeff and we had a great day, not a ton of fish or monsters, but a really good time. Thanks for the blessing of being able to participate and thanks to Tim and all the folks that put this together, this is one of the highlights of my year. Going to try and get Jeff some hunting time, but he does a bunch already, look forward to fishing with you again. James


----------



## The Reason (Apr 12, 2015)

First off thank's Tim.
Just want to say we had a great time with Sonny yesterday. We started off with 2 dinks and finally got a decent fish. Sonny said at the being he didn't even care if we don't catch a fish. Just being out on the lake will be a great day. But it sure was nice when the reel started peeling drag.[/ATTACH]


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 12, 2015)

I think I can speak for all who fished this event aboard the Redneck Cruise Line's mother ship that we had a perfect day on the lake _and_ caught fish! Thanks from me to all who made it so good.Tim Rowe and crew did an amazing job in spite of a bait shop that was not able to participate and an unexpected bass tournament launching from the same ramp.Tim,your patience and cool head are amazing!

Our folks had a great day,and so did the Captain and crew.The weather was perfect,and it was great to be a part of this O.W.L. event.I hope to be a part of the one May 16,at Oconee.Thanks to Hunter,his Granpaw,and James for the chance to do something for you.Hope you enjoyed it as much as me and Major Tony Brown and Burton Trout did! Hope to see yall at Lake Oconee next month.


----------



## Mikemad (Apr 12, 2015)

*As the other have mentioned*

The blessings received taking the O.W.L members fishing were beyond measure.  Joshua, Edward and myself could NOT have had more fun. Catching some fish was a welcome bonus.  I'll be back. Great work Mr. Rowe!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 13, 2015)

If any of you other guys get a chance to participate in this, it's life changing. Seeing the looks, and the excitement, on the guests face as they await to be called, and then get paired with their boats and captains was enough for me. 

I was partnered with Brian, a mutual friend of a friend from here, who knew we'd hit it off first thing, and he was right. It was a day full of wise cracks, jokes that would get us all banned from here, and even some fish. 

Brian was manning the trolling motor and did an excellent job keeping us on course and our lines clear. 

We started the day with a 3-3.5lb spot who hammered the outside planer, made it skip to the inboard line as she pulled away with it, and then submerged it for the remainder of the fight. I was reminded of _Jaws_ when Quint tags a buoy on to the shark and she takes it down. I've never even heard of a spot doing something like that. Brian fought her perfectly, and she was released to fight another day. That was 45 minutes in to the day. About an hour later we get our second fish, another spot who was also released. 

We then decide to move up the lake a little and hit some submerged humps.

Brian masterfully kept our outside planer board just off the bank, while we had an inboard board, all on the starboard side of the boat, with a weighted freeline on the inboard port side, and a narrow planer board on the outboard port side. 

After trolling for 45 minutes I watch the freeline bounce once; twice, and then take off just ripping drag. I had a moment of indecision with how to get the rod to Brian, not tangle the lines as she ran, while trying to keep her from pulling the rod out of the one hand I had it in. That's when Brian made his way to the captain's chair where we reversed the seat so he could fight it. 

You'd think he'd been battling big striper all his life the way he kept constant pressure on the fish. 2 boats trolling the same area stopped to watch the fight which lasted about 10 minutes. It just so happened I picked up a new landing net that morning from OBT (thanks Larry and crew for everything including getting the boats turned around quickly) and Jersey picks it preparing to land the fish. She planed around one side of the boat and then the other making jersey run around while I helped Brian keep balance so he could focus on fighting. We got her over the gunwale and she went 21lbs on jersey's certified boga. The look on Brian's face was more than I could have ever asked for. 

The cheers from the other boats around us were awesome as well. 

He voted to keep her and get her mounted so into the cooler she went, where I realized that I was woefully unprepared in the ice department. Beelined over to a marina to get some ice for her, and then it was off to the ramp for lunch. 

Tim, thank you for putting such a great dock crew together. Getting the participants in and out of the boat was a breeze for everyone as there were always plenty of hands waiting for us. Guys helping dock the boats, guys helping transfer passengers, and plenty of photographers. 

After lunch, thanks for providing food and drink again Tim, we decided to head back out to try again. The channel by Little Hall was nearly empty while we ate lunch, but someone must have sounded the bell when we put back out because in short order it was too rough to consider staying out there. So we went back into a creek arm trying to put at least one more spot in the boat. Nothing took us up on the offer, so it was back to the dock for weigh in, where Brian ended up taking first place. That's where I learned that this fish was the biggest of his life, and that she would be taking a place of honor surrounded by his other trophies from a recent safari he went on. 

I was over the moon already, but to hear that we were able to help Brian have that kind of a story, and that kind of trophy, amongst all of the others really made my day. When I heard the other stories from the other participants, several "best day of my life" moments were mixed in, it really lent perspective to just what this event meant to the guys and gals. 

I'll certainly be looking to do this again the next time there's one on Lanier, and I hope you can, as well. All I did all day was bait hooks and lay lines out, and it was probably in my top 3 days of fishing in my own life. 

It changed me, for sure.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks so much to all the Captains and volunteers.  

It is a Life Changing Experiance is more than a logo, it is the truth!


----------



## PopPop (Apr 13, 2015)

Well Done!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 13, 2015)

My Daughter, Amy Garmon has taken thousands of photos at our events but this one has the most meaning to me. 
Outdoors Without Limits
There was no limits for the man that lives in the chair once he was in that boat.  Folks, that is what it is all about


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 13, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> My Daughter, Amy Garmon has taken thousands of photos at our events but this one has the most meaning to me.
> Outdoors Without Limits
> There was no limits for the man that lives in the chair once he was in that boat.  Folks, that is what it is all about



It really does say it all. Beautifully shot.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Apr 13, 2015)

It was we'll worth the sun poisoning lol


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 13, 2015)

jerseycat9 said:


> It was we'll worth the sun poisoning lol



You just gotta become more of a day walker.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

*Wow!!!*



Arrow Flinger said:


> My Daughter, Amy Garmon has taken thousands of photos at our events but this one has the most meaning to me.
> Outdoors Without Limits
> There was no limits for the man that lives in the chair once he was in that boat.  Folks, that is what it is all about



Tim, you are correct....that says it all! Even for those that have to stay "in the chair" this is an "out of the chair" experience.

I know this guy was blessed beyond measure and I now have 2 new friends for life


----------



## jerseycat9 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm finding that the daytime fishing has become fun again for me so I imagine you'll be seeing more sun poisoning reports from me in the future


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 14, 2015)

For you folks that Face Book
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.842976729072587.1073741849.264246516945614&type=1

I will get some put on here in the next couple of days

Thanks again to all the folks that made this trip happen. Without all of you, it would not have happened!


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2015)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Thanks again to all the folks that made this trip happen. Without all of you, it would not have happened!


I feel comfortable speaking for everyone when I say, the pleasure is ours.

Next year the goal is to have Tim run around less, and work the grill more.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 14, 2015)

Coenen said:


> I feel comfortable speaking for everyone when I say, the pleasure is ours.
> 
> Next year the goal is to have Tim run around less, and work the grill more.



Thanks for all your help Paul!!  You were a huge help as always.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 16, 2015)

Glad to see the lives and hearts that were touched in this event. Not necessarily of the guest, but of the captains. The things we take for granted in this life come so evident at these events. I even have had one of the guest ask that several of us just get together one Saturday and just go fishing. Thank God for giving us the opportunity to be able to give back.


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Apr 17, 2015)

*Well said!*



j_seph said:


> Glad to see the lives and hearts that were touched in this event. Not necessarily of the guest, but of the captains. The things we take for granted in this life come so evident at these events. I even have had one of the guest ask that several of us just get together one Saturday and just go fishing. Thank God for giving us the opportunity to be able to give back.



You are so right!!!


----------



## geaux-fish (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Tim and OWL for putting on yet another awesome event. Looking forward to next year. See if you can get Cherokee OWL to host another fishing trip on Allatoona.......I know a guy!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 17, 2015)

I am working on them.


----------

